# Job satisfaction



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Having retired, I have time to think about my career. Looking back, I liked most of my jobs, but think I spent too much time at jobs just because I liked them...

My first 2 jobs lasted a total of 30 years....But a 30% pay raise after I quit the second one showed me that I was being taken for granted....

In my last job they were seriously in need of an advanced mechanical designer, with high level skills in Solidworks..I was at the top of my form in both, and fit in almost instantly...

I helped integrate their CNC equipment so the machinists could just load the material, and the cutting tool, plug in my models and make parts...

My first project was one that another engineer had failed at, then my boss tried, and failed. 

In 2 weeks I had developed an assembly tool that not only worked, it took the line worker 2 units in a trial run, before she was significantly faster than with her usual assembly tool...

And the Japanese staff were taking pictures and beaming them up to the mother ship...

It was strange to go from "Just another cubicle rat" to a celebrity but it was fun....

If you really like your job. It might be smart to look around...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I love my job but it's kind of hard to find another job where I get to work French banking hours and I get to supervise cute interns...


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

I can't stand my job. I pretty much drifted into it because it was the only way to go in the department I work in. I'm not very good at it and I don't enjoy it, but I make too much to just start over in something else. Fortunately, we're getting ready to move across the country which will give me a good excuse to jump into another field (actually, an old field that I worked in previously and wish I had never left).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Airline captain......it sucks.....Lots of responsibility and stress.....


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Love my job and don't see myself going anywhere no time soon

1. Stable-state government

2. Two Floating holidays during Christmas and Easter

3. Annual Cola Raises

4. Off on Holidays like Veterans and Columbus day

5. Get paid every other friday which sometimes leads to me not having to pay rent in certain months


I ain't going nowhere lol


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Betrayedone said:


> Airline captain......it sucks.....Lots of responsibility and stress.....


My last bosses wife flew for FedEx...She was flying into Memphis when that psycho who was dead heading on a plane, attacked the pilot...Boss thought it was his wife's plane...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I guess what I liked about my job was the constantly changing projects....UL Fixture to time chain brake on a chainsaw....Tooling for nuclear plants, miniature submarines, robotic submarine mine sweepers, assembly tooling for automobile HVAC, robotics......In 30 years of design work, I only saw one prototype built...Everything else was from my computer to the shop floor...


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

At my age, the most appealing thing about any job is STABILITY


----------



## David72 (Jan 8, 2016)

I am ok with my current job of 9 years, but the pay doesn't increase. It's busy in the seasonal months but slow months are like watching paint dry (I work alone). Does offer job security though, and I can read on forums alot during business hours 
Also, being an introvert it's kind of nice!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
You spend most of your waking life at your job, so enjoying that job is very important. Money doesn't make that big a difference in happiness.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

whatever you do, find something you can be passionate about and take pride in no matter what it is.

don't just punch a clock and wait to get home.

i had a job as a janitor in my youth and later as degreed professional and i liked them both, not necessarily equally, but both.


----------

